# "Sporting" my Kindle: Blatant Kindle rudeness...Guilty as charged...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK...Hubby and I started a new year's resolution to start going to the gym (though he more diligent than I). 

HOWEVER, I find that I go more so-- to show off my Kindle.  How bad am I? 

In a post the other day about K's superiority over the Sony: I actually confessed to PURPOSELY sitting next to someone on a "bike" at the gym who had a Sony; just so I could (inadvertently by coincidence...lol.) use my whispernet to download a sample from the store just to make her drool.  I knew she was watching and I pretended indifference.  Wow!! I'm turning into one of those condescending people I hate...either that, or I just loooooooooooove my Kindle.  

"A Devious Kindle Twit am I."  Anyone else finding themselves so defensive and superior when it comes to their Kindle?  It brings out the "high-school" brat in me at 45!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Wait, I don't get it?  I don't see anything wrong with what you are doing  

When I read on the bus, I think I hold my Kindle just a little bit more in the open then when I read a DTB


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, that makes me feel a bit better.  I felt bad after I did it...but while I was doing it I was gloating inside.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I go into a restaurant for lunch and put up my flashing sign on the table that says "Kindle", as I read. Do you this this is "too much"? Just seemed natural to me.  

Steve


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> I go into a restaurant for lunch and put up my flashing sign on the table that says "Kindle", as I read. Do you this this is "too much"? Just seemed natural to me.
> 
> Steve


LOL! maybe you could add a siren too?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Gee, if I was not already happily married, Kindle might have been a great way to meet guys, lol!


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL a siren might make reading hard..  

I haven't really too many chances to "show off" like that.. I did have it by the pool at our hotel at Disney and got a couple of looks, but no one stopped and asked me what it was.  

Now with that said I would totally pull the "my book is better than yours because it can change into a different book in 30 seconds" card if given the chance


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Yesterday I had my very first "what is that thing" from somebody.
She had more of an annoyed, grumpy tone.  She didn't have the happy, inquisitive, interested tone.

I really wanted to tell her that if she didn't show a little more reverence in her tone, that she didn't deserve to see it.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> Yesterday I had my very first "what is that thing" from somebody.
> She had more of an annoyed, grumpy tone. She didn't have the happy, inquisitive, interested tone.
> 
> I really wanted to tell her that if she didn't show a little more reverence in her tone, that she didn't deserve to see it.


Someone like that is easy to handle.

Question: What is that?
Answer: Kindle
Question: What is a Kindle?
Answer: (yawn) ebook reader
Question: What is an ebook reader?
Answer: (yawn & stretch) reads ebooks
Question: What are ebooks?
Answer: (annoyed expression) electronic books
Question: What can you do with electronic books?
Answer: (with a smile) read em

Then they either have to ask you to see it demonstrated, or they have to leave. Short answers and offer them nothing. That's how I handle people like that.

Steve


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Someone like that is easy to handle.
> 
> Question: What is that?
> Answer: Kindle
> ...


I was so excited about someone finally asking about it, I kind of gushed. But your responses are perfect. Next time I'm so totally playing it cool, dude. Whatever.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I always gush, too.  

I admit that last week I had a chance to get away and have a latte at Starbucks. I scoped out the seating while I was in line to see which seat would allow people to better see my fantastic Kindle.   

I took it out at an inflatable jumping place while my 2 year old bounced and one lady approached me and asked which ereader I had. Turns out she got a Kindle for Christmas and was waiting for it to arrive. She was so excited to see one in real life! A few other people then came over and checked it out. Her husband popped over to say, "What games can you play on it?" Ummmm... minesweeper?


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I even had the stewardesses kneel down by me on a plane to ask me to show and tell about the Kindle. Of course, now they'll be even more sure to tell people to turn it off on take off and landing!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> OK...Hubby and I started a new year's resolution to start going to the gym (though he more diligent than I).
> 
> HOWEVER, I find that I go more so-- to show off my Kindle. How bad am I?
> 
> ...


I love it! When I go to the bookstore w/ my spouse I -oh so nonchalantly-find a seat and pull Isabella out to read. I also have had many people invade my personal space while I'm reading in a checkout line at the store. You'd think they would ask instead of try to make out what I'm doing, but if they dont say anything, neither do I.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

ALL:  ROTFLMAO!!!  So I'm not the only Kindle snob...it does bring out the snarkiness in me and I secretly love it.  It's the only thing I act superior about.  I'm normally not that way at all.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I just love showing it off because most people have never even heard of it. It's fun showing them something so new and cool. I always feel like I have to squeeze every feature in a 15 second schpeal, though. "It's an e-book reader, and you turn the pages like this, and you can change the font size, and you can look the words up iin a dictionary instantly, and it automatically remembers where you are in each book, and you can set it to auto page turn (hellp knitting while reading!), and you can instantly read reviews and download samples, or the whole book in seconds. And you can upload PDF's, and make notes, and search through your books or wikipedia, and check email, and... oh yeah, subscribe to blogs and newspapers." Whew! trying to briefly tell people how cool it is is tough!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

sjc said:


> it does bring out the snarkiness in me and I secretly love it. It's the only thing I act superior about.


snarkiness and acting superior... I don't get many opportunities so I take any chance I can get


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The passenger next to me on my flight home last Saturday leaned over and said "what gadget do you have?". I couldn't wait to tell her about it. It was funny, because after telling her all about it and touching every button for her to see, I had passengers in the in row across from me want to see it. They had to wait. I wasn't just handing it over for them to play with, I'm just to protective for that. It was fun seeing everyone's curiosity over my Kindle.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to show off my Kindle... :sigh


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I was exactly like all of you when I first got my Kindle, pulling it out whenever in public. But now I've stopped flashing it to everybody, because explaining what it is and answering the barrage of questions is just TOO ANNOYING!


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

Panjo said:


> And you can upload PDF's, and make notes, and search through your books or wikipedia, and check email, and... oh yeah, subscribe to blogs and newspapers."


I did not know you could check email with it!! OMG I so need Leslie's book..


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Nobody ever asks what Pheobe is  

I was at B&N last Tuesday and was having a drink at the coffee bar. I pulled out Pheobe in her flashy red Sky Dragon cover. No one even looked at her let alone asked me what she was  

My husband though HATES when I bring out Pheobe at B&N. He says its rude and says its like bring a starbucks travel mug to a dunkin donuts and asking them to fill it with their coffee *sigh*..


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Methinks your husband is jealous.  (I wonder if my wife and kids will be jealous).

Now where is my [email protected]#$% Kindle?!  I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## elbowglitter (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually am quite the opposite.  I try to not be too flashy when reading my Kindle.  My primary away-from-home Kindling place is on the Metro, and I'm always a little concerned about showing off expensive electronics.  While I don't feel unsafe on my walk home, I don't need to give anyone a reason to come up behind me and conk me on the head and steal my stuff, as happened to iPod owners when they were fancy and new.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

nickih75 said:


> I did not know you could check email with it!! OMG I so need Leslie's book..


 The first book I downloaded was the Kindle Cookbook. It was full of tips! I'm sure Leslies book is fabulous. Basically I just check my email through the web browser (on the home menu under "Experimental") which can be a pain to navigate, but really it's nice in a pinch to have web access.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

nickih75 said:


> I did not know you could check email with it!! OMG I so need Leslie's book..


I don't think I include too much information on email, but I do cover the other information.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There is information on how to retrieve webmail in this post: 
Web Browsing


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sjc said:


> "A Devious Kindle Twit am I."


Oh how wonderful ! Can I steal borrow that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

All this kindle smugness reminds me of a South Park episode where everyone was feeling superior because they drove  Hybrids. 


I have used my Kindle to find my way when lost, check email, movie times, the weather, instant message, check the head lines, listen to music and oh year read tons of books.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

you can IM!!! Vampy I need details about that.

Yes, I am guilty of sporting my kindle. In class when the professor asks us to refer to our notes for some reason. Then there's the gym, the cafe, in line....this can go on and on. My K came in handy in the hour and fifteen minutes (on two different occassions) I stood in line at the registar's office to talk to a guy for less than a minute. My K goes everywhere with me


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I have used my Kindle to find my way when lost, check email, movie times, the weather, instant message, check the head lines, listen to music and oh year read tons of books.


Wow, I feel inadequate. I have only used my Kindle to read a lot of books. Some day I must expand my horizons.

Steve


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Wow, I feel inadequate. I have only used my Kindle to read a lot of books. Some day I must expand my horizons.
> 
> Steve


That was me too until 3 days ago. I have been Reading Whisky Rebels for the book Klub and decided to wiki the Whisky Rebellion for some extra background info.
5 minutes later, I had to do my first "hard reset" since I got kindle 9 months ago!

Think I'll stick to reading


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Mom of 4:  that first reset is a heartbreaker.  I had to do it when my feedbooks got stuck...It nearly killed me to do it.  It made me feel like my beloved Kindle lost its virginity...lol.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Mom of 4: that first reset is a heartbreaker. I had to do it when my feedbooks got stuck...It nearly killed me to do it. It made me feel like my beloved Kindle lost its virginity...lol.


OMG sjc! I woke the dog up laughing so hard! Thanks!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

glad to be of service.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, AV you can use yahoo instant messenger for IM.



> Insert Quote
> Quote from: sjc on Today at 12:06:26 AM
> Mom of 4: that first reset is a heartbreaker. I had to do it when my feedbooks got stuck...It nearly killed me to do it. It made me feel like my beloved Kindle lost its virginity...lol.
> 
> OMG sjc! I woke the dog up laughing so hard! Thanks!


I just scared TYPO because i was laughing.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Sheesh... Bast is such an innocent: he is still a vrigin (never been reset), rarely leaves the house (and then doesn't get a chance to be shown off), and is only used to read/buy books... Poor unwordly Bast!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

TM:  Someday you may find "bast" at full mast....lol.  Ok  I'll stop now.  I got it out of my sytem.  It's that darn Vampy; he's corrupting me.  Bacardi Jim doesn't help any either...lol.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

sjc said:


> Mom of 4: that first reset is a heartbreaker. I had to do it when my feedbooks got stuck...It nearly killed me to do it. It made me feel like my beloved Kindle lost its virginity...lol.


This thread was so very funny, but this quote almost made me pee myself. 
debbie


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee:

_*ALMOST*_...come on; you can admit it...we're all "friends" here; we'd never mock you (us; never). So, admit it...you *DID* pee your pants. You did didn't you? Hey everybody...Debbie peed her pants laughing!! Pee pee pants...pee pee pants; not laughing at you but with you.

No matter how much you wiggle or how much you dance; the last few drops always land in your pants.

Kidding.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

sjc said:


> drenee:
> 
> _*ALMOST*_...come on; you can admit it...we're all "friends" here; we'd never mock you (us; never). So, admit it...you *DID* pee your pants. You did didn't you? Hey everybody...Debbie peed her pants laughing!! Pee pee pants...pee pee pants; not laughing at you but with you.
> 
> ...


O.M.G - SJC that was so funny


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

He he he he he


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

sjc said:


> drenee:
> 
> _*ALMOST*_...come on; you can admit it...we're all "friends" here; we'd never mock you (us; never). So, admit it...you *DID* pee your pants. You did didn't you? Hey everybody...Debbie peed her pants laughing!! Pee pee pants...pee pee pants; not laughing at you but with you.
> 
> ...


Well, if I didn't pee them last time, I almost surely did this time. OMG. You guys are a blast.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Too funny, thanks for the laughs


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampy:
ROTFLMAO!!!  Wrong size though, I'd be a small not a large...but thanks for the offer...lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry, it's always best to go too big instead of too little.  My sisters and cousins seem to have the same problem.  It must be a girl thing.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

When I try to tell people how much fun this board is they just don't get it!  But then they have not met Vampy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampy
Teninx
Bacardi Jim
(once in a while I throw in a good zinger myself)
Leslie
Betsy
Linda

to name a few; feel free to add to the list.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

sjc said:


> Vampy
> Teninx
> Bacardi Jim
> (once in a while I throw in a good zinger myself)
> ...


I sort of feel like I'm on a most wanted top ten list.

Thank you

I think...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Letterman's top 10


----------

